# how PetSmart is a 9 year old ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

last weekend Rabbit ( my neighbor ) who owns 2 shelties & 2 beagles - was going 2 PetSmart to pick up some supplies not available in our town - about a 80 mile round trip - he asked if PIKE & I would join him - if you knew Rabbit - a road trip with him is an adventure even before you leave home - we said yes - good time to get PIKE's nails trimmed ( yes I am that lazy ) on the way out of the store a 9 year old young gentleman asked if he could pet PIKE - YES - asks if he is a Vizsla - the rest of the story - in a voice everyone in the store could hear - MOM It's a VIZSLA! - his dad a captain in the rangers was spending 2mo in Germany before his rotation home - from Afghanistan - Dad got a chance to go to Hungary on a 2 day bird hunting trip - He got to shoot over 2 V's and fell in love - sent a bunch of pictures of the shoot back home & said this maybe the right pup for our family - an hour latter we get to leave the store with a future V family on the horizon - if it gets better than this - PLEASE SHOOT ME !


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

sounds like you made the kiddo's day!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

REM, awesome story! There's nothing better than a boy and his (potential future) pup!

My Petsmart story:
One of the first times we took our boy to Petsmart we were stalked by a woman who was OBSESSING over our 8 week old pup. She fawned over Haeden and kept bending over to pet him, get kisses and love on him - problem was she had a low cut shirt and obvious implants. We were there for 45 minutes, about 30 of it was dealing with her. She asked every question in the book from what is he to if he will look the same grown up and if he sheds- all the typical questions. 30 minutes later we get to leave the store with quite a story and my boyfriend happy with the benefits of a cute puppy. Pretty sure he was thinking- if it gets better than this PLEASE SHOOT ME!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

KB - V's are a CHICK MAGNET - not that I would eVer exploit this ! LOL - just talking about birds in the field - LOL more ! HaVing a pup is like hunting oVer a baited field !


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ha, the chick (or guy) magnet thing is true. It's true RE. 

I met my husband via online dating but after I met his vizsla pup (Flynn) the first thing I asked him was "Why the heck did you even bother with online dating? All you had to do was walk down the street with Flynn and the girls would have come chasing you." 

He said "I'm shy" and I said "Yeah, but Flynn's not!"


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Every time I go into Petsmart I'm there for at least an hour. I can't get through the front door without someone asking me about Cash. 

Everyone asks the same two questions 1) what happened to his leg? 2) what kind of dog is he? 

Cash can work a treat out of every person that works there and every woman tries to baby him and every man thinks he's cool because he only has three legs - kids are hit or miss, some love him to pieces and some are scared because of the missing leg.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The people at the pet store know our pups by name... it takes me about 20 minutes to get them out from behind the registers because the employees call them back for treats. One employee squealed "Riiiiiileeeeey!" as soon as we walked through the door the last time I went & asked me why I didn't bring Cooper.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol..great stories..a little addition to them.

Miley even stops the traffic sometimes...a week ago on our usual evening walk a gentlemen pulled over with a 4X4 beside us - quiet dangerously - and asked many questions about Miley. Turned out he has a V too and they live close to us. He thought he is the only V owner in the area and at first he was like "someone stole my V" LOL

Not to mention Hungarian people when they spot Miley ....hilarious and they telling great stories about Vs and hunting.

Walking with a V brings people close to us, sometimes very close.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I went into town the other day - I couldnt walk 10 feet without someone stopping me to ask what she was and how beautiful she was. A 5 min trip out turned out to be over an hour long!

I even had some random lady come and sit with me while I had a coffee cooing over Olive...worse than having a baby!

cant blame them though as they are gorgeous!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

During a break from our first puppy class we took our boy outside to do his business and suddenly this truck came FLYING up to us from WAYYY across the lot. They pulled up next to us and I looked at my boyfriend like "if they try to take my dog I'm kicking their butt!" It was a husband, wife and their teenage daughter in the truck and immediately the guy stuck his head out the window and said "Is that a viszla? We saw him from WAY across the way and my wife made me come over to see. We have 2 ourselves." We chatted for a few minutes and of course were late to class but they informed us they had taken their pups to our trainer and both turned out well. It just goes to show that vizsla people can spot one from a mile away!

Another time in class a woman knocked on the door and interrupted the entire class just to ask why breed Haeden was. It was kind of embarassing but at the same time I looked at my boyfriend like "yeah, we have the cutest puppy in the class..."


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can not the amount of that dog is so handsome comments we have had. 

Best is when we go to pets at home. Which is about once a week cause hey my boy loves to shop. People always want to say hi and laugh at him as he whines at and nudges all the toys when we get to that area. He is also the mighty biscuit bandit as called by one of the cashiers as he searches high and low for loose biscuits that have been dropped.


----------

